

Shellconf.py – Simple remote configuration with shell for UNIX/Linux systems - adionditsak
https://github.com/adionditsak/shellconf.py
Hi all,<p>I have created my second Python script, and would appreciate comments, contributions or just someone to discuss it with, as i am sure it can be optimized in many ways, as it is a part of my learning. The script is for configuring UNIX&#x2F;Linux machines with shell scripts with Python - So pretty much a Python way of Fucking shell scripts.<p>I added it to Github so you can view it there:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;adionditsak&#x2F;shellconf.py :-)<p>Sincerely,
Anders
======
adionditsak
Hi all,

I have created my second Python script, and would appreciate comments,
contributions or just someone to discuss it with, as i am sure it can be
optimized in many ways, as it is a part of my learning. The script is for
configuring UNIX/Linux machines with shell scripts with Python - So pretty
much a Python way of Fucking shell scripts.

I added it to Github so you can view it there:
[https://github.com/adionditsak/shellconf.py](https://github.com/adionditsak/shellconf.py)
:-)

Sincerely, Anders

~~~
nburger
Good stuff. Take a look at Fabric for another (and very commonly-used) example
of Python wrapping SSH: [http://docs.fabfile.org](http://docs.fabfile.org).
Also you might look to Paramiko for a native SSH implementation:
[https://github.com/paramiko/paramiko](https://github.com/paramiko/paramiko).

~~~
adionditsak
Hi Nburger,

Thanks.

Yeah, Fabric is awesome. Really like it. Have not looked that much at Paramiko
tho.

------
blueblob
While Python is likely more widely installed than Ruby, I still don't
understand, why use Python to run a bunch of shell scripts? Why not use the
shell to run the scripts?

    
    
        for f in scripts/*;do
          #logrotate here
          scripts/"$f" &> "logs/$f.log"
        done
    

or something like that?

EDIT: not trying to be rude, I just don't understand.

~~~
adionditsak
Makes sense. Was thinking the same... Just doing this for learning actually. I
think it makes sense tho to do it in Python, Ruby or something else, if you
want to steamline it in some way with structure/architecture. I would like to
see the bash version tho :-)

